
Mindustry sets a new standard for Open Source videogames - kick
https://write.as/simone-robutti/mindustry-sets-a-new-standard-for-open-source-videogames
======
kick
Resubmit from this thread, where I copied the link wrong (HN doesn't allow you
to delete links that have comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21352092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21352092)

